

Steve Forbes: Don't Soft-Soap SOPA - bgentry
http://www.forbes.com/sites/steveforbes/2012/01/25/dont-soft-soap-sopa/

======
bgentry
I submitted this because he does a good job summing up some of the major
issues with this type of legislation. That said, the article is lacking in
good suggestions for alternatives.

The following quote also displays a bit of naivety and misunderstanding of how
the internet works:

 _And who knows? Perhaps inventors will come up with a seamless way for you to
be charged a fraction of a cent in royalties if you inadvertently upstream
copyrighted material._

